# Good restaurants in Brum?



## Xanadu (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone know some decent restaurants in Birmingham?  I'm heading over there next week for work, and need some places with good quality food.

Criteria:
not indian food
not ridiculously expensive (it's paid for, but I'll get a right bollocking if it's over £100)
is not overly romantic/couply


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 26, 2007)

over £100 in total or over £100 each?

I'm sure you mean £100 in total .how many of you are there?

I can't recommend a specific one but there are decent restaurants in the Mailbox, although they are for trendy rich cunts so some of them might be expensive. If you're prepared to go slightly out of the very centre of the city there are decent ones in saint paul's square (next to the jewellery quarter).


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 26, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> not indian food


RASCIST!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 26, 2007)

You found me out.  I'm a self-hating indian


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 26, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> over £100 in total or over £100 each?
> 
> I'm sure you mean £100 in total .how many of you are there?
> 
> I can't recommend a specific one but there are decent restaurants in the Mailbox, although they are for trendy rich cunts so some of them might be expensive. If you're prepared to go slightly out of the very centre of the city there are decent ones in saint paul's square (next to the jewellery quarter).



I don't want to spend *too* much.  I think about £30-£40 a head (excluding wine) is reasonable.  I think I've been to the mailbox.  I went to a place called red peppers.  It was a bit rubbish, though I did eat a massive plate of ribs...


----------



## selamlar (Sep 26, 2007)

Mail box is shit.  The vietnamese-ish place in the Arcadian is good tho.  Its got a bigger posher branch around Debanhams way too.  Now if I could only remember what the bastard place was called.  
Birmingham has a real lack of decent (let alone good) anything.  Including restaurants.


----------



## selamlar (Sep 26, 2007)

Cafe Soya.  Thats what its called.  0121 6838350 (I cheated)


----------



## g force (Sep 26, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Mail box is shit.  The vietnamese-ish place in the Arcadian is good tho.  Its got a bigger posher branch around Debanhams way too.  Now if I could only remember what the bastard place was called.
> Birmingham has a real lack of decent (let alone good) anything.  Including restaurants.



Utter bollocks....the Indian restaurants in Sparkbrook, Jewellry Quarter, the parks, decent suburbs that are only 30 minutes by bus from the centre.

And UB40


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 26, 2007)

Birmingham has loads of decent restaurants selamlar. Maybe you need to look around a bit more


----------



## selamlar (Sep 28, 2007)

> the Indian restaurants in Sparkbrook


 are nothing like as good as anything you find in Rusholme.  Jyoti on the Stratford Road (I think) is not bad.



> the parks


The Botanical Gardens I will grant.



> decent suburbs that are only 30 minutes by bus from the centre



Go on then?


Birmingham may have a fair selection of 'not bad' restaurants, but name one good one.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 28, 2007)

there's loads  

lepetitblanc
simpsons
opus
bank
etc etc etc if i could be arsed to type any more out.

cafe soya is nice, but it's not really a restaurant.  the service has always been slow whenever i've eaten there, but the food's never disappointed.  i think the one in the arcadian only does vegetarian food these days, is that right?

the malmaison brasserie is nice too - we're going there for our office xmas lunch 

you could easily eat at any of those for <£100.  wish i could go to another city on expenses and eat at nice restaurants


----------



## miss direct (Sep 29, 2007)

le Petit Blanc in Brindley Place is nice. 
I like the Oriental in the Mailbox too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2007)

Bank, Opus, Lasan, Simpsons, Jessicas etc etc etc


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Oct 5, 2007)

Big Johns...


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL  h


----------



## MooChild (Oct 5, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> Big Johns...



haha


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 6, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> Big Johns...


They do 20" pizzas now


----------



## moose (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it's safe to say I've never knowingly been sober at any restaurant in Birmingham, so they have all seemed rather nice. 

Sorry, that's not terribly useful is it


----------



## aqua (Oct 6, 2007)

as others have said there are LOADS of great places to eat in brum, but we would kinda need some idea as to what your looking for


----------

